# Screen printing onto Thermoflex Plus vinyl



## ScrewCity (Sep 15, 2015)

Can I screen print using plastisol ink onto thermoflex plus vinyl? I am making shirts for a company and I decided to go with vinyl. It's taking forever to weed out the lettering. So I decided to create a screen just for the lettering and hopefully be able to print it onto the vinyl which is already on the shirt. Will the ink stay on the vinyl after washing? Is it durable?


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

I have pressed vinyl numbers over a screen print but have not screen printed over vinyl. 

Sent from my 831C using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## dougie54 (Jul 28, 2010)

The vinyl will shrink up when you cure the plastiol ink in the convoyer dryer.


----------

